
Barbies. A Response to “Why Women Don’t Code” - buildbot
http://mirihyman.com/index.php/2018/06/21/barbies-a-response-to-why-women-dont-code/
======
odmkSeijin
James Damore did not write a 'sexist article'. Anyone can read what he wrote
and also listen to him explain his thoughts. He doesn't write or say anything
that is intentionally anti women in tech. His motivation for writing in the
first place seems to be because he wanted to be helpful in some way, then
people threw him under the bus, which seems to be what you are doing now.

